# Drivers for Panasonic PV-GS120 camcorder



## kick2299

I have a Panasonic PV-GS120 Camcorder and i cant find the drivers using Google. i found drivers for the NV-GS120 and im going to try them to see if they work.
my device is USB, and takes Mini DV Tapes.


----------



## joeten

Hi here is the panasonic support page http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...s/Technical-Specification/model.PV-GS120.T#ts although there do not appear to be drivers


----------

